# New Tv This Weekend



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I know this subject has been beat to death but I need some help ASAP!! I have it narrowed down to a 09 Dodge 2500 Mega Cab 4X4 Diesel or a 08 Ford F250 XLT Crew Cab 4X4 Diesel. I have never been a Dodge fan but I like everything about the truck except the price. I have not heard a whole bunch of bad things about the Dodge either. I have always been a Ford fan but I have been told that the newer model F250 engines have "issues". Have any of you had any problems with your Ford diesels? Your input over the next 36 hours will probably be the deciding factor. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I would definately buy the Dodge again if it was me. I researched for over 6 months before I bought and the Cummins reliability and the fact that I didn't really like the body style on the Chevy's at that time (2006) made me go with Dodge. I really love the Ford body style but the noisy engine and the reliability issues (namely the turbo issues) on the Ford really dropped it from my selection process. I know the Ford guys will probably bash me for dissing their trucks but that was my decision process. At the time I said the perfect truck would be to have the Ford body with the Cummins engine and the Allison tranny. My 2006 Dodge has the 4 speed automatic tranny but they put a 6 speed in the Dodge in 2007 I believe. Hope this helps you with your selection and again it is just my .02. As far as the price goes I would think you'd be able to get a healthy discount on any of the three right now as big trucks aren't exactly selling that well and the last I saw they were offering anywhere from $7,000 - $12,000 off the sticker.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have to throw in a vote for the Dodge...We love ours!

We chose our truck for pretty much the same reasons that CTDOutback mentioned, mainly the body style (it's one bad @ss looking tv







), the Cummins diesel and the roomy Mega Cab made it the perfect truck for our family.

Good luck with your decision and let us know what you go with...


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I would go with the Dodge also. Mines been pretty awesome so far(knock on wood).


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Towing a 23RS I would buy a GM 2500HD w/6.0L and 4.10's and the 6-speed trans it has.

Go to any of the diesel forums and read. The Cummins is taking a beating on the Emissions and from what I have read are a far cry from the old reliable 5.9L. Fords are blowing up radiators and you can't drive a GM in the real cold weather w/questionable fuel. Since they are forums you always here far more bad then good but goodness the problems you read about are very, very sad. They are all taking a beating--- with the trailer you have stay GAS!!!!!!

Sorry for a suggestion that is greatly off course but I'm glad I have an '06 diesel. Even these are complicated enough but the '07s and up are even worse!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Take a good look at the difference in frames. We had an 08 Dodge diesel on the lift foran oil change yesterday and the frame looks tiny compared to a GM frame. while there may be differences in the alloy of the frames, I'm only going on the visual and I wasn't impressed. I was however impressed by how quiet the new Dodge is and the rear seat does have a lot of room. I can't comment on the Fords as I haven't had any experience with them.
Bob


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

NJMIKE,

OK if you say stay gas, who has a Ford V10? I have a 2500HD with the 6.0 and 4.10 (but no 6 speed) and hate the way it tows!!!!!! I was told that the V10 will pull all day along side a diesel. I can get a King Ranch F350 for the money of the other two trucks I am locked on to. What about the MPG? I only get 8-10 with my 6.0 Chevy 2500HD gasser. What will I get with the V10. I have been surfing the forums and I am getting opions and their just like @ss oles, they all are bias and stink. You Outbackers use your trucks for what I am going to use mine for, to tow and OB. I am keeping my Chevy for my Hunting/everyday work truck.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

FORD girl here...









OMG...the sound of a FORD diesel!!!!







...







...







it!

just my .02

MaeJae


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm sure you would be happy with either choice. I have an 07 Dodge 6.7 with the 6 speed auto and the diesel exhaust brake and I have not
had any issues with anything so far. I'm extremely pleased with the performance of the Cummins with the 6 speed auto.

I never had an exhaust brake before, but it is amazing the braking this does in conjuntion with the transmission to save your brakes and
provide an additional level of stopping power when towing.

Mark


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a 07 new body style chevy 2500HD LTZ 6.0 liter 6 speed automatic with 410 gears. It will average 14.5 MPG in daily driving some interstate and some in town. I have seen 16.5 MPG at 70 MPH all interstate. towing my 30RLS will average 9.5--10 MPG at 65 to 70 MPH.

keep in mind that gas is on average 75 cents a gal. less than fuel. 
If you plan to do a lot of mountain towing than you may want to consider a diesel truck.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WHY ON EARTH ARE YOU NOT LOOKING AT CHEVY 2500'S...???

and personally -- I would not stay gas -- DIESEL is where the TORQUE is by far!!!

I recently - three months ago test drove and heavily researched all the Diesels out there....

To me -- all this hoop-la about CUMMIN engines actually did not pan out when compared to the new Chevy 6.6 Turbo ... yep in the past the CUMMINS beat it hands down -- but for 2008 and 2009 models the Chevy is kicking ass -- I get 16.5 in the city and 21/22 on the Hwy.....

The inside of the Dodge reminded me of something that KMart would make -- it was just chinzy ...
The Silverado is totally sweet ...

And try finding an CREW cab long bed in a dodge -- they don't make them ... if you get the MEGA cab that is about equal to the Silverado's Crew Cab but I don't think you can get a long bed in it...

anyway -- take a quick look at the CHEVY 2500 HD ... totally sweet ... and stop reallying on the mantra about CUMMIN engines -- yep that was true for the last 3-6 years - but I will stack my Silverado 6.6 up against any CUMMINS ...

just my .02


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have had a Dodge Cummins 3500 and now a Chev 3500 duramax/allison.

The Dodge got better mileage.

The Chevy drives and rides much better.

I had zero problems with both rigs.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> WHY ON EARTH ARE YOU NOT LOOKING AT CHEVY 2500'S...???
> 
> and personally -- I would not stay gas -- DIESEL is where the TORQUE is by far!!!
> 
> ...


Ghosty,
It is all about $$ and rear seat room. The Chevy is pretty tight in the rear end. My baby boy is pushing six foot and 235 lbs. The cabs on the ford and Dodge have a bit more room. I am a Chevy fan, my 2500 is 7 years old and I have had very few problems. The other problem is that the local dealers are @ricks! Won't deal at all. I got pre-approved today and have a big blank check to get my new TV. Maybe that will get the Chevy dealer off his fat donkey. I will give him a shot just for you.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We've been real happy with our 2wd MegaCab. I would recommend you go with the 3500 if you can. The 4wd 2500 MegaCab has a prettly low payload capacity which could be an issue if you get a bigger trailer someday. The single rear wheel 3500s can be a bit hard to find though, that's why we ended up with the 2500. Last year I was able to get 12K off of the sticker so you should be able to to at least as well on the price as long as you don't have a trade-in to deal with.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Paul said:


> WHY ON EARTH ARE YOU NOT LOOKING AT CHEVY 2500'S...???
> 
> and personally -- I would not stay gas -- DIESEL is where the TORQUE is by far!!!
> 
> ...


Ghosty,
It is all about $$ and rear seat room. The Chevy is pretty tight in the rear end. My baby boy is pushing six foot and 235 lbs. The cabs on the ford and Dodge have a bit more room. I am a Chevy fan, my 2500 is 7 years old and I have had very few problems. The other problem is that the local dealers are @ricks! Won't deal at all. I got pre-approved today and have a big blank check to get my new TV. Maybe that will get the Chevy dealer off his fat donkey. I will give him a shot just for you.
[/quote]

When I was shopping a year ago I really liked the way the Chevy drove but the back seat space was a deal killer. My son is only 7 and when I took the test drive he was able to push on the back of my seat. The MegaCab rear seat has been great with our 3 kids, they have plenty of room and the space behind the seat is nice for storing extra stuff. I had no need for a long bed so the rear seat space was what I really wanted. Also the Dodge and Toyota were the only ones with shoulder belts and headrests for all three rear seat passengers which I thought was important from a safety perspective. There have been issues with the emissions for some people but I've had no problems with mine. It seems like the people that have problems use the truck as a more daily around town driver and don't work it hard enough. I use mine mostly for towing and rarely take short trips with it. I love the power and the exhaust brake is great for downhills.


----------



## beek15853 (Aug 12, 2008)

Since you asked about the Ford V-10's, I will chime in real quick. I have a 1999 Ford F250 Crew Cab with 278,000 miles...never touched anything but the bearings in the front end. These aren't easy highway miles either...this truck spends most of its time with a trailer on the back or a bunch of weight in the bed. As for fuel milage, I get 12 around town, if I stay at 65 MPH on the Interstate, I can get 16. Towing, it drops to about 8 or 9.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

beek15853 said:


> Since you asked about the Ford V-10's, I will chime in real quick. I have a 1999 Ford F250 Crew Cab with 278,000 miles...never touched anything but the bearings in the front end. These aren't easy highway miles either...this truck spends most of its time with a trailer on the back or a bunch of weight in the bed. As for fuel milage, I get 12 around town, if I stay at 65 MPH on the Interstate, I can get 16. Towing, it drops to about 8 or 9.


x2
I owned an '03 F250 V10 and currently own a '05 F350 V10. They are great proven tow machines with fantastic reliability. Stories like Beek's above are not uncommon. 
I have a 23RS like you. A couple of things to consider: What else are you towing besides your Outback? Do you tow heavy? A gas burner will tow a 23RS just fine. I tow at high elevations without any issues. As far as gas mileage, I get about 10 around town, about 12 on the highway and about 9 towing. If all your towing is the Outback, my vote goes for a gas powered truck. Put the extra money towards your camping trips and gas.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Since you asked about the Ford V-10's, I will chime in real quick. I have a 1999 Ford F250 Crew Cab with 278,000 miles...never touched anything but the bearings in the front end. These aren't easy highway miles either...this truck spends most of its time with a trailer on the back or a bunch of weight in the bed. As for fuel milage, I get 12 around town, if I stay at 65 MPH on the Interstate, I can get 16. Towing, it drops to about 8 or 9.


x2
I owned an '03 F250 V10 and currently own a '05 F350 V10. They are great proven tow machines with fantastic reliability. Stories like Beek's above are not uncommon. 
I have a 23RS like you. A couple of things to consider: What else are you towing besides your Outback? Do you tow heavy? A gas burner will tow a 23RS just fine. I tow at high elevations without any issues. As far as gas mileage, I get about 10 around town, about 12 on the highway and about 9 towing. If all your towing is the Outback, my vote goes for a gas powered truck. Put the extra money towards your camping trips and gas.
[/quote]

If I stay within the confines of TEXAS I can tow the boat behind the camper. That would put me right at 10k. I do like my Chevy gasser but it just won't tow like I want. When I go remote or hunting I will have my ATV in the bed and another 50 to 75 gal of water.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, I'll throw my hat in the Ford ring. It's only been 15,000 miles so far, but our '08 F350 PowerStroke has been awesome. True, it does not get that much vaunted diesel fuel economy, but from what I understand that is a function of the new emission control engines, not the Ford in particular. I hear that the new Dodges and GM's are in the same boat MPG wise. As far as reliability is concerned, I have not heard of any significant issues with the new 6.4L engine. The last generation 6.0 had real issues (especially early on), but the new engine seems to be a huge improvement.

As for the V10, I think it is really worth a look. I went back and forth for a year over the V10 vs. diesel decision, and was really leaning to the V10. It may not ultimately have the power the diesel does, but it's no slouch by any means. And while the gas mileage is nothing to right home about, when comparing it to the mileage I am getting with the diesel and the premium I am paying at the pump per gallon for diesel, I would not be surprised if the gasser ends up being cheaper to operate. And, as you have noticed, you can buy a lot more truck - in other areas - for the same amount of money by not paying that extra $5-6,000 up front for the diesel. What ultimately persuaded me to go diesel was resale value. At the time, nobody wanted the V10's, as diesel has been all the rage. I suspect though, that another summer of fuel prices like we had last year, and that may change!

I guess, to me, the gas vs oil decision would come down to what you want it to do. If you are not planning on upgrading the TT much, the V10 might indeed be the better choice. If you have been eyeing those big fivers, then go with the diesel.

In any case, be sure to let us know what you decide. And we will expect pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are considering putting an ATV in the bed I would look at a 1-ton. I was surprized when I looked at the specs online and then later checked the door sticker. The cargo capacity as stated online was a bit overstated.

If GM is not in the works for you then I would consider the Dodge before Ford. My research from a year ago was focused on the engine/transmission reliability and that lined them up: GM, Dodge, Ford. I hate the new body styles of GM and Ford but it isn't the sheet metal pulling the trailer. Of course now if I was buying I could probably save another $6,000 from what I spent last year.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Pulling the trailer and boat at the same time then the V10 would come in handy. Don't let folks tell you that it will pull alongside a diesel all day though. It won't and it certainly won't at the same efficiency. I always felt that the thread below was a very good barometer of HD trucks. At a minimum you get no brand bias! I was just trying to warn you of the price premium and cost to operate premium that the diesel have. 2 years ago it wasn't that way but it is now and it isn't changing.

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/2007/shoo...dshootout1.html


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

OK nuff said FORD, FORD. Seriously I have had 12 of them and have been thrilled with each one, I even owned one of the 2003 6L Diesels "the worst truck ever built" according to all the critiques! But when I blew the engine at 148,000 klm's Ford stepped up to the plate and bought the truck back and gave me a incredible deal on a new one! I have never heard of the others doing that, and this may be part of the reason they are in the crapper and Ford is still plugging along. I have especially liked the integrated brake system and the way the Diesel hauls my 5th wheel, the mileage is very good and even with the 5th wheel on behind going through the mountains last summer I never had to pull over and put the 4 ways on like many of the GM's and Doge's I passed.
It all comes down to personal taste for sure, but I have liked the lasting power of the Ford's, we have 7 at work, and one with over 600,000 klm's on it and I would not be afraid to hook up my 5th and drive across the country to it!

Good luck!

Steve


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I would like to thank you all for the input provided. The fat lady has sung and her final note was F250. It all came down to dollars. Dodge didn’t have the rebates on the 09 to compete with fords pricing on the 08. I am hoping that this truck will provide me with many years of smooth towing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul said:


> I would like to thank you all for the input provided. The fat lady has sung and her final note was F250. It all came down to dollars. Dodge didn't have the rebates on the 09 to compete with fords pricing on the 08. I am hoping that this truck will provide me with many years of smooth towing.


Congrats on the new Truck! Where are the pictures?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Way to go Paul im sure she will treat you well. Even if it is a ford. LOL


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Great choice! You will not regret it!

Pictures?


----------



## Hokie_PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

Northern Wind said:


> OK nuff said FORD, FORD. Seriously I have had 12 of them and have been thrilled with each one, I even owned one of the 2003 6L Diesels "the worst truck ever built" according to all the critiques! But when I blew the engine at 148,000 klm's Ford stepped up to the plate and bought the truck back and gave me a incredible deal on a new one! I have never heard of the others doing that, and this may be part of the reason they are in the crapper and Ford is still plugging along. I have especially liked the integrated brake system and the way the Diesel hauls my 5th wheel, the mileage is very good and even with the 5th wheel on behind going through the mountains last summer I never had to pull over and put the 4 ways on like many of the GM's and Doge's I passed.
> It all comes down to personal taste for sure, but I have liked the lasting power of the Ford's, we have 7 at work, and one with over 600,000 klm's on it and I would not be afraid to hook up my 5th and drive across the country to it!
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


I agree. It's funny how people who don't live and die by trucks get into these debates. But if you really want to see who makes the best trucks, just look at the following: Ambulances, tow trucks, and construction sites. If you take the time and look you'll see the majority of Ambulances and tow trucks are one make, and most work trucks on construction sites are also from that company: Ford. If we go further, ever wonder why police cars and taxi's are Fords? Because they take a beating and run and run and run.

I'm one who doesn't buy the American's can't make good cars and trucks. And when I bought my truck, I did a lot of research and it was very clear that Ford trucks were head and shoulders above the rest. For anyone who doesn't believe it, I'd recommend looking at the "Truth about Truck series" to see some of the differences.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

PICS AS REQUESTED







Notice, I kept the Chevy.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations, you'll love the new truck. I could have just as easily gotten a Ford last year when I was shopping but Ford just wasn't offering very good deals a year ago.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck, very nice looking. You couldn't have really made a bad decision on this whether Ford or Dodge all BS aside. They'll both get the job done. Enjoy.

Brad


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hokie_PhD said:


> OK nuff said FORD, FORD. Seriously I have had 12 of them and have been thrilled with each one, I even owned one of the 2003 6L Diesels "the worst truck ever built" according to all the critiques! But when I blew the engine at 148,000 klm's Ford stepped up to the plate and bought the truck back and gave me a incredible deal on a new one! I have never heard of the others doing that, and this may be part of the reason they are in the crapper and Ford is still plugging along. I have especially liked the integrated brake system and the way the Diesel hauls my 5th wheel, the mileage is very good and even with the 5th wheel on behind going through the mountains last summer I never had to pull over and put the 4 ways on like many of the GM's and Doge's I passed.
> It all comes down to personal taste for sure, but I have liked the lasting power of the Ford's, we have 7 at work, and one with over 600,000 klm's on it and I would not be afraid to hook up my 5th and drive across the country to it!
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


I agree. It's funny how people who don't live and die by trucks get into these debates. But if you really want to see who makes the best trucks, just look at the following: Ambulances, tow trucks, and construction sites. If you take the time and look you'll see the majority of Ambulances and tow trucks are one make, and most work trucks on construction sites are also from that company: Ford. If we go further, ever wonder why police cars and taxi's are Fords? Because they take a beating and run and run and run.

I'm one who doesn't buy the American's can't make good cars and trucks. And when I bought my truck, I did a lot of research and it was very clear that Ford trucks were head and shoulders above the rest. For anyone who doesn't believe it, I'd recommend looking at the "Truth about Truck series" to see some of the differences.
[/quote]

Ok.. Got some debunking to do.

Taxis and police fleets like rear wheel drive cars for the interior room and ease of repair. The only vehicle to choose from here is the Ford Crown Vic. If you remember in the 80's the chevy caprice was by far the popular rwd fleet vehicle.. Chevy quit making it. At that point the crown vic was the only choice. Now dodge has entered the police/taxi market with the charger/300c platform.. To date GM does not offer a rwd platform to be sold to fleets.. The tahoe has been chevys answer, but because it was 10k more then a crown vic, gm lost out.

Tow companies love a 450/550 type chassis. Up until 2008, ford was there only choice, as the chev 4500 chassis was much more expensive then the ford. Now dodge is in the mix with a 45-5500 model.

And again construction companies need a 450/550 truck chassis. Again for the last decade ford was the only one who offered that. as the gm 4500+ was too big and expensive, till 2008 dodge had nothing.

Ambulance builders wanted a diesel van chassis to build on. They also wanted a long chassis.. Ford was the only builder

Ford had to drop the diesel option for its vans in 07 because the new 6.4 doesnt fit. 
Many fleets are very unhappy with the 6.0 diesel that was installed from 2003 to 2007. Here is a link:click
Here is another:click

In just the last few years some competition has come for fords fleet division.. Look at the 1000's of dodge sprinters at fed ex now. GM now has an ambulance prep package.. They will over take that market here soon, with dmax powered van chassis.

There has been story after story written about very poor relianility issues with fords, but many ambulance and fleet chassis builders had already invested millions into bodies that fit the ford chassis, so they were stuck.

The chassis builders wish they had more options to choose from other than ford, but the lack of models available from gm and dodge has hog tied them into using an exclusive ford chassis. That is presntly being worked on since ford has dropped the ball for ambulance and many fleet chassis buiders.

Ford has some pretty major wounds from the 6.0 diesel problems. The 6.4 so far has only been marginally better..

Fords fleet division has come to a pinnacle.. Either they find a reliable powertrain or gm/dodge will take all that market share ford has enjoyed for the last decade to dissapear.

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new truck! We are still shoping trying to decide between a ford or dodge!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 250! We love ours but went with the V10 option. Honestly I am surprised at the power that motor has in our truck given its enormous heft.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on that NEW PRETTY Truck!









So, when is the trailer upgrade announcement coming???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And the Outbackers SuperDuty Brigade grows yet again!

Congratulations on the new truck. She sure is purty!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

New accessories include full length nerf bars, and a Ranch Hand brush guard.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on that NEW PRETTY Truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO TT UPGRADES for quite some time!!!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Paul,

That is one nice looking truck!









Let us know how you like the beast when you towing your Outback!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Geez Paul! Not wasting any time, are you?!








Nice upgrades for sure. BTW, any idea what the brush guard weighs in at? I have been thinking about one, but not sure yet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Geez Paul! Not wasting any time, are you?!








Nice upgrades for sure. BTW, any idea what the brush guard weighs in at? I have been thinking about one, but not sure yet.

Happy Trails,
Doug

No kiddin, huh? did ja get any sleep last night? or were you peeking out the window all night long?
Now that you are in the Blue oval club, I will PM you your secret password to get into the meetings. Shhhhhh- dont tell anyone at the meeting that you still have the Chevy...


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Geez Paul! Not wasting any time, are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that it weighs is at right around 150. It was a three man job putting it on (two holding it one bolting it on. If you reall want to go big Ranch Hand makes a bumper brush guard combo for about $1000. Now that bumper is a beast of a front end.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Geez Paul! Not wasting any time, are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slept like a baby after I closed the deal on the truck. Upgrades were required. Nerf bars, since it is not an easy feat for the DW and I to climb up into the monster. Those LT 275X18 inch wheels really lift it up allot. My wife also works on a Ranch and I don't need a cow caving in the front end hence the brush guard. Well, that's what I told the DW my reasoning was for getting the guard.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!

That is one mean looking beast and I say that in a good way!









Enjoy and Happy Towing,


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sweeeeet !

Very nice looking truck, ( must stay away from dealerships, must stay away, must stay away.........)

Keep strong Steve


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

O.....MG!!!!







.....WOW...... LOVE IT!!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats and as you can tell. I am a fan of the Ranch Hand. You can see I have the entire replacement bumper with 2" receiver and winch mounts. 305 lbs. Had to put it on the lift at my freinds garage and drive the truck into it. But, I dont need to miss all the deer we have up here in the NE.

Good luck, Jim


----------

